# DIY aquarium



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all. I was just wondering if anyone has ever made their own aquarium with any success. I'm a fairly handy guy and would like to attempt it. Also, any idea where to get the professional silicone that the factories use?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I and many others on here have built their own aquariums. Check out the DIY folder for more ideas:http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=30

I've built some from 40G - 180G. Lately others have been building 'monster' tanks in the 500G - 1200G range.

There's also an extensive thread going regarding siliconehttp://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=21234, but I'll save you some time and tell you that GE silicone 1 for windows and doors is the general consenus on what most people here use to build their tanks. It's readily available at most lowes, home depot and walmart for less than $4 a tube.


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! 1200gal.? I guess building a 150 isn't out of the question then.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Certainly not. The question is wether you can do it cost effectively.

What materials were you considering? All glass, acryllic, plywood & glass, plywood & acryllic. Hope not cement :lol:


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

No toxic cement. I wanted to use glass and buy the plastic framing for it. I never really cared for the wooden ones. Do you think I can build a glass tank cheaper than I could buy one pre-made?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I would call around to several local glass companies and get a price for the thickness glass you need to use. Compare this price to the price of an already built 150g aquarium and see if it's worth your time or not.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

I hav4e tried this and usually glass is more exepnsive than buying a tank already made. I recently tried to buy a piece of glass to replace a cracked panal on a tank,the quotes I got were almost as much as a new tank would cost. Check out glasscages.com. They sell plate glass by the foot. I know its probably not worth shipping the glass, but you can use it for reference. Just make sure to use glass that is thick enough. Usually, a 150 G tank has at least 3/8" thick glass.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

imusuallyuseless,

Is this the stuff you talking about


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Mike that would really depend on your glass supplier. People used to ask me this question all the time and there really is no definate answer. Get as many estimates as you can. The one all glass tank that I'll say I really saved on was my 90G. The reason behind that is I 'cheated' the standard 90G tank is 18"wide and 24"high and uses at least 3/8" glass. I got quotes for this glass thickness is the dimensions for the standard 90G and it would've come out more expensive than the pre-made ones. HOWEVER, I decided to make the the tank 24"Wide and only 18" high. This allowed me to use 1/4" thick glass which was alot cheaper than the store bought one. This is the general rule of the thumb w/tank building...Taller tanks are going to need thicker glass, while wider, but shorter tanks can use thinner as long as bracing is utilized...

Heyguy74, I would've finished taking that tank apart and used the remaining pieces to build an even larger plywood tank 

fishnmaine, no it's not. I'll post a pic tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

*fishnmaine* I had to walk a whole 20 feet to find this so you owe me a beer...


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

I was at Lowes today looking at them but that one I don't recognize...I'll look some more. Thanks.
I'll Fedex that beer :lol:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a 180 that is scratched up . The 2 x 6 piece of glass to replace is $250. The tank alone is $600 new. I paid $350 for a VERY nice stand and hood, lights and tanks. I'm trying to decide if my hubby and I are up for a project ( We did build our own house...lol), or if I can get my $350 and cut my losses. P.S. I think I scratched it while cleaning with a scrubby to get the Saltwater Grunge off of it, from it's former life. Don't do this!!


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't realize plate glass was that expensive!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It can be. I was a little astounded. I'm not trying to turn you off of the DIY. Maybe, in Florida, we have higher prices. I hope so, for your sake!


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Floridagirl said:


> I have a 180 that is scratched up . The 2 x 6 piece of glass to replace is $250. The tank alone is $600 new. I paid $350 for a VERY nice stand and hood, lights and tanks. I'm trying to decide if my hubby and I are up for a project ( We did build our own house...lol), or if I can get my $350 and cut my losses. P.S. I think I scratched it while cleaning with a scrubby to get the Saltwater Grunge off of it, from it's former life. Don't do this!!


You can do it. It takes patients, but you can certainly repair the tank if you want. Are both 6x2 pieces of glass completely scratched???

Mike, The prices can vary from area to area, and as I said even different suppliers, BUT that quote doesn't really suprise me. You have to realize that tank manufacturers use ALOT of glass, so obviously buying in bulk would reduce their overall costs and that of the tanks. In some instances it is cheap to buy a new one. One thing I will also add is that if you happen to know anyone w/a contractor's license you can ask them to get a quote for you. Alot of time the glass shop will charge the average joe a bit more than they will to contractors.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, they are both scratched. Otherwise. I'd just turn the tank around!! :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

And i'm assuming the bottom is completely scratches as well?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, from the live rock..


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

That's tough luck. Other members have posted in the diy section about taking scratches out of glass, but I believe it involves some fairly dangerous chemicals. Unfortunately, that's way outside my experience level w/glass, but you could see what others think by posting in the diy section. So it would basicly seem you have a tough choice to make. $250 is alot of money to spend on just one piece of glass, but you don't find 180G tanks as commonly as 125's...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope Mike Mirto ohas better luck than me...lol


----------



## rancherlee (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you see the scratches WITH water in it? or WITHOUT water in it? I bought a 175 gallon acrylic that looked plain old nasty with tons of small scratches for 50$ I filled it with water and you would be very hard pressed to see any scratches unless I pointed them out. Also My 55 gallon Allglass has fine scratches on the bottom 3-4" from the previous owner and some sharp substrate (crushed granite) and with water in the tank you can't see the scratches either.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, you can still see with water in it, just not as bad.


----------

